# Sliding Gear Question??



## ELHEAD (Aug 10, 2015)

MOLO page 123 says two positions for sliding gear. Should the sliding gear move in and out easily after loosening the quadrant lock?  Lathe is Craftsman Commercial 12X36. I have had several things on his lathe that were supposed to slide that were very difficult to move initially. I do not want to break anything . Any suggestions. I am attempting to do some threading.


----------



## Rob (Aug 10, 2015)

Yes it should move easily. Sometimes the splined bushing it rides on has an issue.  Not sure on the commercial but I think they are all the same. Sometimes the splined bushings swell. It happened on mine. If you remove the gear and bushing to  check it out make sure it slides in and out easily.


----------



## ELHEAD (Aug 10, 2015)

Thanks Rob for the quick reply. I did'nt want to force any thing if it should move easily.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 11, 2015)

Elhead,

Further, if the sliding gear has run for decades in the OUT position, it is likely that when you pull the nut and remove the gear and double-keyed bushing you are going to find a slight shoulder worn just shy of the center of the bushing.  And there is probably an accumulation of varnish and crud built up on the back half of it.  Thoroughly clean and polish the bushing, and if necessary carefully bevel the sharp edge of the shoulder with a jeweler's file.  After cutting whatever thread that requires it to be in the IN position, you might also do well to remove everything again and turn the bushing around (flip it end for end).


----------



## ELHEAD (Aug 11, 2015)

wa5cab said:


> Elhead,
> 
> Further, if the sliding gear has run for decades in the OUT position, it is likely that when you pull the nut and remove the gear and double-keyed bushing you are going to find a slight shoulder worn just shy of the center of the bushing.  And there is probably an accumulation of varnish and crud built up on the back half of it.  Thoroughly clean and polish the bushing, and if necessary carefully bevel the sharp edge of the shoulder with a jeweler's file.  After cutting whatever thread that requires it to be in the IN position, you might also do well to remove everything again and turn the bushing around (flip it end for end).


Thanks Robert, I will remove and clean/inspect. 
Now tell us about your 1/2 track in your pic. Member of MVPA? Do you show it?


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 11, 2015)

As it happens, that's neither me nor my 75mmGMC HT in the photo.  The HT belongs to Brent Mullins.  The photo was taken at his Spring 2008 Open House.  The vehicle itself is one of the 75mm Tank Destroyers that served in North Africa prior to the introduction of the M18 Hellcat TD.  After the M18 entered service, the Army gave the 75mm's to the Marine Corp who used them extensively as bunker busters in the Pacific.  This one is I think the only complete survivor.  The gentleman in the photo (whose name I forget at the moment) used one of them on Iwo Jima.  Brent's crew did the restoration.  I supplied the GF-11/RU-16 Radio Set and made the special replica armored cables.  As far as I know, the vehicle has only been shown at Brent's Open Houses.  Technically, I think that it now belongs to The Museum Of The American GI which Brent founded some years ago.  If you ever happen to be in College Station, I'm sure that you could get a look at it.  

The M4 Tank in my previous avatar photo also belongs to Brent, one of two working M4's that he has.

P.S., "GMC" stands for Gun Motor Carriage, not General Motors Corp.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 13, 2015)

I forgot to add that yes, I joined MVCC in 1994 mainly to make the Normandy 50th trip.  And have been a member ever since.  However, I've never actually owned a US vintage military vehicle (just one Land Rover).  I'm the Radio Guy.


----------



## ELHEAD (Aug 15, 2015)

I got the slider to move after removing and soaking for awhile in kero. Greased er up with lithium, slides easily now.
Robert I have met Brent at a number of the MVPA Conventions. And bought a few parts for my M38a1's from him. Anyway I foun the pic interesting. Thought that was what I wanted until I found out the problems associated with owning and operating a 1/2 track.


----------



## wa5cab (Aug 16, 2015)

OK.

Yep, from all accounts, tracked vehicles are great if you don't have to maintain them.


----------

